# xorg.conf - "freetype" module



## Niatross (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anybody know the last version of Xorg that required the "freetype" module to be loaded in the xorg.conf?

Also...what year was it?

I have been reading on this and it looks like X11 uses the X font library (libXfont) to load the freetype module automatically. Is this correct?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 2, 2013)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Does anybody know the last version of Xorg that required the "freetype" module to be loaded in the xorg.conf?
> 
> Also...what year was it?



Since Xorg 7.4 (released on September 23, 2008), all necessary modules load by default.



			
				Niatross said:
			
		

> I have been reading on this and it looks like X11 uses the X font library (libXfont) to load the freetype module automatically. Is this correct?



Yes, the functionality of the freetype module is contained in the libXfont library.


----------

